# Stonie Wins Hot Dog Eating Contest



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2015)

He ate 62 hot dogs and buns within ten minutes.   I could never do that, and wouldn't even want to.  Honestly, I almost started to gag just watching these guys.    Would you ever do anything like this??


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2015)

I just seen that story on the evening news ..What sort of stomach ache must they have after eating that much so quickly  mg:


----------



## Cookie (Jul 5, 2015)

Oooch.  That sounds painful.  I wonder if they maybe regurgitate it out after they are done stuffing it in.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 5, 2015)

It is simply gross.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2015)

My husband just told me they soak those hotdogs and buns in water first to get them down easier...yuck!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 5, 2015)

Bet 1,000s of starving kids all over the world would die for  1  hot dog.  TSK  TSK !


----------

